# does a webcam leave a trace



## jmj (Aug 18, 2006)

hi if someone uses a web cam to communicate with me does their cam leave a print on my pc and if it does can i retrieve this 
regards jmj


----------



## Burgerbob (Aug 18, 2006)

Print? Retrieve? i think you have the wrong forum here, that doesnt sound good.


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 18, 2006)

jmj said:


> hi if someone uses a web cam to communicate with me does their cam leave a print on my pc and if it does can i retrieve this
> regards jmj


a print?? of what? and do you mean a physical print ot, or what, data? or do you mean a video clip of the webcam stream recieved? If so no it doesnt, if you log your conversations, say with MSN, all it will log is the time etc.. you opened up the webcam conversation, it doesnt take any of the data (pics or vids) that are transmitted.... So yes, most of those videos on the internet where you see girls "caught on cam" arent actually on webcam, its all staged and they are being filmed with a very low quality video camera. There may well be 3rd party apps to ntercept and record the streaming video data but i ahve not heard of any, try googling a bit and find out

dragon

*EDIT* - i take that back - http://johnbokma.com/messenger/capturingwebcam.html


----------



## Hyper_Kagome (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, should my paranoia kick in now?

Image that, I could've been recorded staring absentmindedly at the wall. Or falling asleep bordly while no one talked oh so late at night, or me just being me and prancing around the house like a morning with my music blasting loudly.

Oh gawd.
xD


----------



## jmj (Aug 19, 2006)

thanx for all your posts but i am a realy concerned parent


----------



## jmj (Aug 19, 2006)

Burgerbob said:


> Print? Retrieve? i think you have the wrong forum here, that doesnt sound good.


 are you stupid


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't think if you were viewing a webcam that there would be any in-printed files from that webcam on your computer.  There is technology out there now days where you could record or save frames from a webcam, which you are viewing.


----------



## Burgerbob (Aug 19, 2006)

jmj said:


> are you stupid



I have to question your motives, i am sorry... i have to wonder.


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 19, 2006)

Sacrinyellow5 said:


> I don't think if you were viewing a webcam that there would be any in-printed files from that webcam on your computer.  There is technology out there now days where you could record or save frames from a webcam, which you are viewing.


read my post man


----------



## Sacrinyellow5 (Aug 19, 2006)

So your saying those girl on webcam videos are not real. Sniffle..

All sarcasm aside, sorry for restating what your post said.

But, If I'm asking a question and want to know any answer don't you think if 5 people responded with similar answers, that would make you a little more confident in what to do or what was stated as being the correct answer to their question?

Don't think of it as me taking your post answering glory away, but as reinsuring the questioner and making them more confident in the answers provided.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Aug 21, 2006)

all you need is a screen capture program like camtasia

also i think software that comes with your webcam lets you record videos which is what the girls probably do


----------

